
Security guard robot ends it all by throwing itself into a watery grave - Nitishshah700
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/07/knightscope-k5-security-bot-drowned/
======
googletazer
I wonder if insurance of the future will cover robot "suicides"

